# Muscle Milk VS Whey Protein



## rzieba (Mar 1, 2006)

What is the difference between Muscle Milk and regular Whey Protein? Is Muscle Milk worth the extra money or is it just whey protein with a cool name? I was looking around and all I have read lots of positive reviews of the supplement, but I don't know if they are legit or just there to help sell the product.


----------



## Addiction (Mar 1, 2006)

rzieba said:
			
		

> What is the difference between Muscle Milk and regular Whey Protein? Is Muscle Milk worth the extra money or is it just whey protein with a cool name? I was looking around and all I have read lots of positive reviews of the supplement, but I don't know if they are legit or just there to help sell the product.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=60891


----------

